# Head "twitch"?



## Lola13 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello, just a questionbut in the past month or so I noticed that zentor has been twitching his head. kind of like a mild binky... but he does it randomly. I know he doesnt have an ear infection, we were at the vet after this started to happen, and she saw nothing. He has never done this before either, so thats why i noticed it. he is completely normal, eats, drinks, poops normal. so i dont know if he has just gained a new characteristc or if he has the beginings of somthing like the tilt head problem.

he's a netherland dwarf whoes 10 months old, neutured, eats timothyhay everyday (even more now that hes been shedding) timothy pellets, some carrots and celantro and other veggies a couple times a week. 

also hes been shedding a lot, and most of the fur came off of his back, and the color on his back has changed. hes sable colored i think is what its called. hes got a black face and ears and feets, and the rest is a brown gray, but now he has a huge patch of hair on his back that is almost as dark as his face. will this come back after hes done shedding?

thanks for the help as always - alora


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a rabbit that does a semi head twitch binky sort of thing whenI feed pellets. it is a happy motion . Can you relate this motion to something that you are doing that he likes or is it just random 
Would his head twitch if he is just sitting quietly in his cage/?

Does it look abnormal ?


----------



## Lola13 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah he just does it for no reason. when he is sitting or sometimes when he is flopped he gets up to twich. I have no idea why, and I havent noticed it related to anthing in particular.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 28, 2010)

I guess that it could be something neurological :?

You could have him checked over by a vet that is really familar with rabbits. 
another suggestion is to make a video of him (if you can) and put in on here so that we can see it. 

Iguess that it would not be easy to catcha head twitch on camera but you could try


----------



## Pipp (Jan 28, 2010)

We've had posts about other 'head twitch' bunnies. Wonder if they were also dwarfs, what the vets said about them and how they developed? 


sas :?


----------



## Lola13 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, i can try. It just happens out of the blue and for no reason at all. what are the symptoms of somthing neurological? like head tilt symptoms? as of now im not too concerned because he seems totally normal and happy, but i just want to know some warning signs i supose.


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 28, 2010)

My rabbit does this as a happy binky motion. It often looks random to me, but binkies are fairly random too - who knows why they decide to jump for joy at a particular moment? Haha. My guess is that it's related to a binky. I call it a "lazy binky"


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 28, 2010)

It can also be a sign of annoyance, so maybe you're doing something annoying? I would take a look in the ear myself, see if you can see anything. If you can't, wait a few weeks and see if he keeps on doing it. If he does, a vet visit may be good.


----------



## devilzzy (Jan 28, 2010)

donut does it all the time. he's a netherland dwarf as well. he could be sitting, walking, binkying or whatever and the head twitch just happens out of nowhere. i think it's really funny 

oh and he's not sick or anything


----------



## Lola13 (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah, he does it when hes just by himself sitting or walking or whatever. i dont think hes annoyed with us because we tend to leave him alone when hes sleeping or whatnot. this all started around the time i thought he had mites. i got him checked out and the vet said he was completely healthy. ears, teeth, skin, weight ect. everything was fine. so maybe its just somthing that nethies do?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 28, 2010)

My little mini rex boy started out of random to do this as well. I had him checked out and the vet said there was no infection. It could be neurological but not serious to cause any harm. I have a video of my doing it if you'd like to compare.


----------



## Lola13 (Jan 29, 2010)

could you post the video so i could see if its the same thing? like i said before, im not too worried about it because hes acting totally normal, but it would be interesting to see if its the same type of behavior. :]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 29, 2010)

Here's my video of D.C.


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 29, 2010)

That video of DC is very interesting! I've never seen such a fast subtle twitch before.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 29, 2010)

elrohwen wrote:


> That video of DC is very interesting! I've never seen such a fast subtle twitch before.



Neither have I.


----------



## Lola13 (Jan 29, 2010)

thank you for shareing your video. your buns are soooo cute! now at 1:30 ish where his twich is a little bigger is very similar to what zentor does. now he doesnt have a constant twich like your bun has, but he does that like head flick kind of thing. its not big enough to call a binky, but its noticeable. humm i wonder what it could be.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 29, 2010)

That day is the worst I noticed it. He still does it but it's not as bad. I really wouldn't worry to much about it. As long as your bunny is still acting normal.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 29, 2010)

Fora couple weeks Kirby was flinging his ears around a lot more than I usually see. I took him to the vet. Turned out to be nothing. Kirby might have just scratched himself or something. His ears were otherwise clean.

Here's a video of when he was at his worse.
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/cTX4L8Q_Hsk&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Since Toby was a baby I've noticed he does an ear twitch. He still does it often these days. Sometimes he's just... hanging out. Sometimes he's doing a lazy happy binky. Sometimes he is annoyed. It's just a thing he does. He is a dwarf, mini rex mix.

Video of when he was a baby:
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/of4tyIxRF_E&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Lola13 (Jan 30, 2010)

Helen- He does exactly the same thing as in your videos. Its not as frequent since ive posted this topic, but yeah. anyways. well i guess its just a strange tick that they have. interesting.


----------



## bengal77 (Jan 30, 2010)

I was just going to make a post about this when I saw this thread. Lily will do something similar, but instead of a head twitch her head will faintly vibrate sometimes when she lies down. We had a slightly stressful day (I moved her to another play pen and remodeled her cage) so I wonder if she was just a little more nervous than usual. I've only had her for two weeks and she's done this a few times since I got her but today it was more noticeable than usual. Her spay appt. is on Monday so I can ask the vet (very rabbit savvy) about it. But I was wondering if anyone had ever seen this before and if it's normal, neurological, or a reaction to stress.

Sorry for the slight thread hijack.


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 30, 2010)

Kirby, the two videos you posted look like what my bun typically does. Sometimes it's a lazy binky, and sometimes it's annoyance (especially if I'm playing with his ears too much, he'll hop of a few feet and flick his ears like he's trying to shake off whatever I did to him ;-) )


----------



## Lola13 (Jan 30, 2010)

haha yeah zentor does the same. i think its sooo funny when after ive been petting him for a while, he will get up and move over to a different spot so he can clean himself. he normally moves in front of his favorite fan. haha, hes got to get the dirty human germs off of him.


----------

